# Tourist things to do for a 3-4 day stay in Dublin



## polo1 (19 Apr 2010)

Hi

Looking for advise.. I am not from Dublin (although living here) so not really into the touristy things...
Have a couple coming to stay at the weekend for 3/4 days and wondering what are the most important things to do while staying here - they are then heading to Galway for a couple of days so any advise welcome there also - ?
Where can I educate myself quickly on history and knowledge or Dublin?  Is there any websites with this information?

Appreciate any advise..


----------



## BOXtheFOX (19 Apr 2010)

Log on to  Enter Dublin as destination in search box. Then go to "FORUM" There on the right hand side of the page you will see Top Things To Do In Dublin. Similar for Galway.


----------



## niceoneted (20 Apr 2010)

Guinness tour is good, I hate the stuff but brought a cousin from the US. 
Any of the museums around town, national gallery, croke park museum, kilmainham gaol is a great tour. A trip up to Johnny Foxes. Trip down to Glendalough or up to Newgrange. 
Lots of good pubs around town.  Also Trinity, Dublin Castle and the rest.


----------



## Oscaresque (10 May 2010)

I recommend the following:
Chester Beatty Library - Dublin Castle
Collins Barracks Museum
National Gallery, Merrion Square
Kilmainham Hospital, Modern Art Museum

St Stephen's Green
Iveagh Gardens
Dublin Zoo

Take the Dart to Howth or Killiney


----------



## Betsy Og (13 May 2010)

I went to Collins Barracks once and there was nuttin buh bleedin pottery, dyaknowwharrime-an


----------



## Dee101 (13 May 2010)

I second Kilmainham Gaol - very insightful for tourists natives alike. 

Johnny foxes is great also - only found out recently they run a bus from the city centre that leaves at around 6:30 and brings you back after last orders!. Handy as its a bit out of the way otherwise.


----------



## ariidae (13 May 2010)

If you are all Irish* I would honestly recommend a tour of Glasnevin cemetery. I know it sounds like an odd suggestion but it is easily one of the most interesting tours I have ever done. 

*I'm not sure how interesting it would be if you haven't read a little bit of Irish history though.


----------



## Betsy Og (14 May 2010)

ariidae said:


> If you are all Irish* I would honestly recommend a tour of Glasnevin cemetery. I know it sounds like an odd suggestion but it is easily one of the most interesting tours I have ever done.
> 
> *I'm not sure how interesting it would be if you haven't read a little bit of Irish history though.


 

Yes, thats on my list. Would endorse the Kilmainham Tour also, best historical tour I was ever on (closely followed by Culloden just outside Inverness where BPC's forces got nobbled).


----------



## gillarosa (14 May 2010)

I would recommend the Viking Splash, that is if the rain isn't splashing too much at the same time, its great fun, but bringing a change of clothes or rain gear is sometimes recommended.

Also, the best place close to Dublin imo is Newgrange, its about 45 minutes drive and a great, great place to visit


----------



## 4th estate (14 May 2010)

Dee101 said:


> I second Kilmainham Gaol - very insightful for tourists natives alike.
> 
> Johnny foxes is great also - only found out recently they run a bus from the city centre that leaves at around 6:30 and brings you back after last orders!. Handy as its a bit out of the way otherwise.



Hi,

Have you any more information on the bus you mention to Johnny Foxes? The website only quotes private limo or taxi hire etc. Thanks. Might be a bit of craic for my US visitors in June.....


----------



## Dee101 (16 May 2010)

4th estate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you any more information on the bus you mention to Johnny Foxes? The website only quotes private limo or taxi hire etc. Thanks. Might be a bit of craic for my US visitors in June.....



I don't sorry, I know it picks up from a couple of the hotels in city centre but not sure of the specific locations. Try giving Johnny Foxes a buzz and I'm sure they'll give you the info!


----------



## D8Lady (16 May 2010)

Phoenix Park - loads to see indoors & outdoors.
http://www.phoenixpark.ie/visitorinformation/

Bike hire, Zoo, Aras, Walled kitchen Gardens, Garda HQ, deer herd, views of mountains and the sheer size of it - smack in the middle of Dublin. 

In the same area they could go to Kilmainham Jail, Royal Hospital Kilmainham (IMMA), War Memorial Gardens (very worthwhile), Phoenix Park, Collins Barracks Muesum - should keep them amused whatever the weather. 

Glasnevin cemetary runs tours daily for €5.


----------

